# My 2nd handrail... Lil' 8 stair



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Below is the only recent footage of me on a handrail. They are more fun on skateboards.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Doing a rail on a snowboard is tricky enough, but doing it on a skate board that is not strapped to your feet takes skill.


It's a mixed bag. Yes, it is much harder to *do* on a skateboard. However, b/c snowboards are strapped to your feet it can, at times, make bailing a lot more painful. But, you also *never* have to worry about getting jocked on a rail when your snowboarding. Skateboards are an altogether different matter. See below. 

YouTube - Skateboard Slam
YouTube - Jon Sacks on hand rail
YouTube - GOLD RAIL NUT SACK

To date, I've never had to happen. *knocks on some serious wood*


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm NEVER going to try to grind a rail higher than my knees on a skateboard. NEVER


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> I'm NEVER going to try to grind a rail higher than my knees on a skateboard. NEVER


There are very few sports where I think it is beyond necessary to wear a cup:

Hockey: goalie
LAX: goalie
Baseball: catcher/infield
Skateboarding: any time you go *near* a handrail

The first three have seemed to have figured this out. Skaters, however...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

sedition said:


> There are very few sports where I think it is beyond necessary to wear a cup:
> 
> Hockey: goalie
> LAX: goalie
> ...



So so true. I've never even considered wearing a cup skating


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> So so true. I've never even considered wearing a cup skating


Oddly, neither have I, despite doing rails, and despite wearing one playing 1st base in softball, and despite beening keenly aware that I prolly *should* when skating rails. No one ever said skaters were smart.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Something else that strikes me as odd is that helmets are considered by many as an absolute necessity for snowboarding, but hardly ever do you see a skater wear one. I`ll take even the most hard packed snow over concrete any day.....:dunno:


I think there are a few reasons for that. One, is speed and height. You can often go a lot faster on snow, and get a lot higher air as a result of the speed. Second, and a huge factor I think, is something I already mentioned: your feet are locked in to a snowboard. This means that our going to be falling on your back/chest (and thus head) a lot more often than on a skateboard. With the latter, you can often "run out" of a bail and still stay somewhat upright. Add the speed and hieight part to this mix, and there is prolly more chance of hitting your head on a snowboard than there is on skateboard. Also, if you look at vert skaters, they ALL wear helemts. You can't "run out" of a bail on vert.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I've done a 30 set on rollerblades.... Handrails dont really scare me


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> Handrails dont really scare me


Try a decent sized one on a *skateboard* sometime...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

hehe true... Not a big fan of nutting myself... Ive done a 7 set on skateboard (just the gap not handrail) but neva skateboarded long enough to try a handrail...

Your rail looks pretty nice though!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

damn, that first video that you have up seidition is fucking crucial. If that happened to me, I would just stop skating right away. Luckly I have never smacked my nuts doing handrails, but it will probably happen sometime. I'm feeling this spring 



crsk8andsno56 said:


> I've done a 30 set on rollerblades.... Handrails dont really scare me


lol, thats like saying you hit a 30' box snowboarding. try it on a skateboard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd love to see u do a 30 rail on roller blades...

At least a skateboard u can bail.. Ill admit that skateboard is harder to get on but you can fuck urself alot more on rollerblades....

Skill wise a 10 set on skateboard = a 30 set on rollerblades... but if u fall from a 30 set ur body is going to be hurting ALOT more


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> I'd love to see u do a 30 rail on roller blades...
> 
> At least a skateboard u can bail.. Ill admit that skateboard is harder to get on but you can fuck urself alot more on rollerblades....
> 
> Skill wise a 10 set on skateboard = a 30 set on rollerblades... but if u fall from a 30 set ur body is going to be hurting ALOT more


i give you the balls for trying it, but once you get on it, well, im just saying. sorry, i skated for 2 years before i got into skateboarding and hit a 15 (this was when i was in 7th grade).

not hating on you or anything, just saying.

and again, this is a snowboaring forum, and from the crazy ass skiers that i have talked to, well this is what i have picked up

if you skateboard and you go to the slopes, you probably are gonna snowboard.
if you rollerblade and go to the slopes, your probably gonna ski.
and vice versa for both of them. not saying this is true all of the time, but from the people that i have talked to, it has been pretty dead on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> i give you the balls for trying it, but once you get on it, well, im just saying. sorry, i skated for 2 years before i got into skateboarding and hit a 15 (this was when i was in 7th grade).
> 
> not hating on you or anything, just saying.
> 
> ...


Not true for me......


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice boardslide...everytime I see someone slide down a handrail next to cement steps I get nasty images of broken bones in my head. I dunno if I'll ever be able to try that.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> At least a skateboard u can bail.. Ill admit that skateboard is harder to get on but you can fuck urself alot more on rollerblades....
> 
> Skill wise a 10 set on skateboard = a 30 set on rollerblades... but if u fall from a 30 set ur body is going to be hurting ALOT more


I dissent.

Getting on isonly *part* of the equation. STAYING on is another, especally when you doing any kind of grind trick, or there are kinks in the rail. I also don't think you can fuck yourself up any worse on in-line's than on a skateboard, BUT it is EASIER to fuck-up on a skateboard...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Landings on ur feet while falling is alot easier then landing on 4 small ass wheels....

Hitting grass on wheels hurts alot more also....

It all depends on your speed. Thats were the length of the rail comes into factor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> ^^^^ Hell, I feel that way about boxes and rails on a snowboard!!!!
> 
> 
> Christ that first one was super bad....I see crashes like that and I say to myself in the words of George Bush senior..."*Not gonna do it...would`nt be prudent*".....:laugh:


don't you know how to do 360's and have even done a 540... ?

I can barely get past doing simple 180's off kickers with decent air, and can't stick a 360. Yet I can 50-50 boxes (hand rails are hard to stay on for me) I can Board slide boxes and hand rails, I've front boarded boxes, and even 270 out of one of them, and occasionally I can spin em a little. No matter what I can't get those damn air 360's though, its killing me.

Might have to do with location though... I'm down east in new jersey, no powder, falling off of kickers = bad bruises on ice sheeted landings. Had a bad fall just the other day attempting a 360 and managed to land on my ass while washing out the landing... bad bruises. For some reason rails are more fun for me atm, they seem simple idk... plus I don't like the idea of dropping 10+ feet out of the air onto rock hard ice trying to learn to spin. Simple grabs are fine... but spins.. eek, I keep dieing.

I always get stuck at 180, and my spin just stops, I came close to actualy doing a 360 a few times but no... its weird tho cuz I can do them from a switch tail press position on flat ground lmao... like I can 180 into a switch tail press and wind up and 360 to switch again... it makes no sense that I can't just do a regular 360.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> Landings on ur feet while falling is alot easier then landing on 4 small ass wheels....


No question that is true. However, you have more of chance to land on your feet, or in some up-right position when your on blades than when your on a board. The sole reason is that if you know yor about to bail on blades, you can "jump off" a rail and have something to push off-of (the rail). On a board, if you "jump off" you do not have as solid of a "launching pad" was you do with blades.

Watch a skier yardsale. they get all tangled up. shot goes everywhere. In this respect, fallling on skis is like falling on a skateboard. Watch a snowboarder fall, and they are usually more in control of the fall than a skier is (usually). This is more akin to bladers. In no way am I saying that you can't get hurt, or bailing on blades is easier, I just think the danger-level is higher on rails with a board than it is with blades for a number of considerations. 

And don't make me call you a "fruitbooter" becuase we all know skateboarding is way cooler. :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

SKateboarding is so sold out.......:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

And ur right. If I did an 8 stair hand rail on blades and u did it on skateboard I would be amazed at ur skill and balls etc.

But once again. I have to go ALOT bigger to stay challenged on blades then I would on s skateboard. Because blades are easier in general. But since Im going bigger the risk incresases by alot. Blades or shoes it doesnt matter


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

apoc4lypse said:


> plus I don't like the idea of dropping 10+ feet out of the air onto rock hard ice trying to learn to spin.


Have you thought about trying to learn 3's off of a 1 or 2ft kicker, or maybe a little bump on a run? maybe a bank on a run. you don't need 10 or even 5 feet of air to learn a 3.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

scottland said:


> Have you thought about trying to learn 3's off of a 1 or 2ft kicker, or maybe a little bump on a run? maybe a bank on a run. you don't need 10 or even 5 feet of air to learn a 3.


I have, we actualy had 6-7 inches of snow recently me and a friend set up a small 1.5 ft ish kicker and were sessioning it all day practicing spins, my friend even almost pulled away with a freakin 540 off the thing (hes amazing at spins/flips though plus karate black belt and all that crud)Mean while I'm sitting there just pulling my little front side/backside 180s.. they got mad smooth that day though but everytime I tried for a 360, I'd get stuck at an over-rotated 180, or maybe would get 270 ish then would just eat it. I think its a problem of getting my head past the 180...

What doesn't make sense is this is the same day I did that tail press type 360... I did a smooth 180 off the kicker, landed in like a switch tail press and proceded to do a 360 and land on my switch tail again lmao... idk why I can do that :dunno:. I spent like the entire day there going for a 360 off that kicker and never landed it, the closest I had was landing on my heel edge and almost completed it but fell down.. I felt like if I had more air I would make it but then I went on a trip a few days later and proceeded to just hurt my self everytime I tried to spin off of a kicker. (not to mention it was a pretty small one... but ice hurts, pulled some muscles) Its hard as hell trying to learn stuff when the nearest place that might have powder on a good day that can cushion a fall is about 6-8 hours away.

Even worse my friend who's been boarding for a year. (still can't carve correctly) mostly because I was teaching him and hes getting ahead of him self now, he pulled a front flip, then tried for like a backside 180 front flip and came up a little short on the spin, he could have landed it I think... also yeah, hes been riding for 1 year, only been to 1 mountain in his life and hes pulling stuff way sicker then what I can do. He was still catching edges trying to carve at the begining of this season.

idk, I guess some people are just born with it...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> SKateboarding is so sold out.......:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


don't even get me *started* on that one. x-games needs a bomb dropped on it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

apoc4lypse said:


> I felt like if I had more air I would make it



How to learn 360's in 5 easy steps:

(1) Practice spinning them standing in place, on flat-ground. You should be able to get at least 270 w/o much problem. Do this A LOT. 

(2) Find a roll/jump/knoll in the middle/center of an othwerwise pretty mellow trail. If you are reglar foot, get to the far LEFT of the trail. If your goofy, get to the far RIGHT of the trail. 

(3) Do a really hard turn / carve and approach the roll/jump/know such that you are almost going perpendicular to the fall line (i.e. going ACROSS the trail). 

(4) Hit the crest of the roll/jump/etc at a slow speed, and do a 270 air (just like you had been practicing!). Becuase you have come at such an extreme angle the to the jump, you will only need to spin 270 in order to be facing "down" the hill / fall line again. Remeber to suck you knees up, pre-wind, and lead with your head. Because of the extreme angle, you can even just do a *180*, and butter the last 90 around. 

(5) Do the above over and over. With time you will be able to increase your speed, and decrease the angle you hit the jump at. Soon, you'll be throiwng full 360's off everything


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

yes, skateboarding is a lot more popular, and i fucking hate it, but i will have to say, it is more popular for a reason.

you can say whatever you want, but it takes so much more skill. i know when i landed my first 360 flip to a bs boardslide, well, it just felt like i had accomplished the impossible.

roller blanding, you roll back and forth, jump, grind, and do 360s.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> but i will have to say, it is more popular for a reason.


Cause it fuckin' rocks (and has since the 1970's)?


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

*nice*

That's a sweet little spot you got there man. looks real similar to one of the local rails in my area. What's the deal with the end of the rail? It looks like there should be a kink at the bottom like at the top, but it's cut off or something. perfect for shredding! a 270 front board would be sick!


----------

